# Asus G50VT webcam flipped issue, resolved



## Gaddenar

Hello,
New to the site. Like what I see so far. Glad I found it.
I have been fighting the built-in webcam on this Asus G50VT for some time now.
The issue is with Windows 7 and it's drivers available from Asus.
When installed the image will be flipped with no settings dialog to fix it, at least not outwardly.
I got tired of looking on the internet for a fix for this so I went and did some digging.
The windows registry is a wonderful thing, when it's working as it's supposed to.

Here's what I found.
The registry settings for the device are incorrect in three different places.
CurrentControlSet, CurrentControlSet01, and CurrentControlSet02.
Changing the "flip" value to 1 will fix the issue.
Registry values are as follows:

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{6BDD1FC6-810F-11D0-BEC7-08002BE2092F}\0000\DefaultSettings]
"Flip"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{6BDD1FC6-810F-11D0-BEC7-08002BE2092F}\0000\Settings]
"Flip"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{6BDD1FC6-810F-11D0-BEC7-08002BE2092F}\0000\Settings]
"Flip"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Class\{6BDD1FC6-810F-11D0-BEC7-08002BE2092F}\0000\Settings]
"Flip"=dword:00000001

Once you put this in you will need to restart your computer.
I've verified this as working on my own laptop.

If this has been posted elsewhere I apologize, I searched and didn't find anything as a resolution.
Hope this helps someone.

Gaddenar


----------

